
Daimler Reitwagen - Hooke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daimler_Reitwagen
======
dpfu
The original was destroyed by fire, but Mercedes-Benz made functional
replicas. Here is a photo gallery with an engineer riding this thing (without
a helmet, of course):

[https://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/125-jahre-daimler-
reitwag...](https://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/125-jahre-daimler-reitwagen-
spiel-mit-dem-feuer-fotostrecke-57862.html)

~~~
tsar_nikolai
Well yeah, the motorcycle helmet was introduced nearly 30 years after the
Reitwagen, of course ツ
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorcycle_helmet](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorcycle_helmet)

